# Inclement Weather?



## DN325CI (Oct 5, 2002)

Supposed to pick up my '14 X5 at PDC in two days. We just had a weather related problem emerge at our home, and looks like Spartanburg is on the edge of some unusually bad weather. Is there a cancellation policy for this kind of thing?


----------

